# List bzw. ArrayList als String ausgeben



## Binary.Coder (19. Jun 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe folgende Funktion:


```
public static List<Knoten> erstelleKürzestenPfad(Knoten Ziel){
   List<Knoten> weg = new ArrayList<Knoten>();   
   Knoten u = Ziel;
   while (u.vorgaenger != null){
   	   u=u.vorgaenger;
   	   weg.add(u);
   }
   return weg;
   }
```

Und die Ausgabe


```
for ( Knoten i : knotenArray  )
                 {
        		List<Knoten> pfad = erstelleKürzestenPfad(i);
                System.out.println(i.getName() + " " + i.getAbstand() + pfad);
               }
```

So kriege ich leider nur die Speicherzuordnungen ausgegeben:
A 3.0[data.Knoten@635b9e68]
B 0.0[]
C 4.0[data.Knoten@635b9e68]
D 1.0[data.Knoten@635b9e68]
E 2.0[data.Knoten@635b9e68]
F 4.0[data.Knoten@13fcf0ce, data.Knoten@635b9e68]
G 6.0[data.Knoten@43256ea2, data.Knoten@635b9e68]
H 4.0[data.Knoten@43256ea2, data.Knoten@635b9e68]
I 7.0[data.Knoten@4e82701e, data.Knoten@43256ea2, data.Knoten@635b9e68]
J 8.0[data.Knoten@558ee9d6, data.Knoten@4e82701e, data.Knoten@43256ea2, data.Knoten@635b9e68]

Ich habe es auch schon mit .toString() probiert, leider ohne Erfolg.
Die Klasse Knoten hat die Funktion getName() aber diese ist ja so auch nicht ansprechbar.

Wahrscheinlich ist es nur eine Kleinigkeit.
Könnt ihr mir weiterhelfen?

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße


----------



## Marcinek (19. Jun 2011)

Offensichtlich tummeln sich hier mehrere deiner Komilitonen, den diese Frage taucht nun allen heute glaube ich zum dritten mal auf.

Implementiere in deiner Klasse "Knoten" die toString() methode.


----------



## eRaaaa (19. Jun 2011)

Binary.Coder hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe es auch schon mit .toString() probiert, leider ohne Erfolg.


System.out.print ruft automatisch die toString() auf 
Aber toString ist schon richtig, genau diese Methode musst du in deiner Knoten-Klasse *überschreiben*!
Oder:


> Die Klasse Knoten hat die Funktion getName() aber diese ist ja so auch nicht ansprechbar.


Naja, du könntest ja jetzt nochmal über die Liste iterieren, genau so wie du es auch mit 
	
	
	
	





```
knotenArray
```
 gemacht hast


----------

